# Cable preference for BFD?



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought I posted this already but perhaps I didn't click "post".

Anyways, I am in the market for a DSP (seems like there isn't a whole lot more advantages to the more expensive SBQ model) (is there?). I am going to need to purchase some adapters to convert the incoming and outgoing signals to the RCA's going out of my reciever and into the sub. 

IS there any advantage of one type over the other? Seems like my choices are 1/4" and XLR. Price wise they seem about he same.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> IS there any advantage of one type over the other?


Nope - not really! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

